# Game Theater XP + Windows XP



## origin^sad (1. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem, bei mir will WIn XP einfach niocht mit meinem Soundsystem, Game Theater XP (Hercules), zusammen laufe, und zwar bekomme ich entweder die mieseste QUali die es gibt oder nur ein rauschen bei Abspielen von Sounddatein, ... mit anderen OS klappt es ;(

Wie kann ich diesen Fehler beheben ?


----------



## origin^sad (1. Oktober 2002)

HIIIILFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## eViLaSh (2. Oktober 2002)

versuchs doch mal mit den aktuellen treibern für das teil !


----------



## origin^sad (2. Oktober 2002)

habe ich ;(


----------

